# Seven Precursors of Trials and Sufferings



## Poimen (Aug 30, 2021)

In his work entitled, "Preparations for Sufferings or the Best Work in the Worst Times," John Flavel notes from scripture seven ways God admonishes "the world, and especially his own people, of great trials and sufferings before-hand." I have included a summary of the seven points below. You can read the entire work here. It is fairly sobering and may give us an idea of where we are headed as churches and nations.


> First, The great corruption of God's worship among them kindled his wrath, and hastened their ruin, Psal. cvi. 39,40,41,42.
> Secondly, Incorrigible obstinancy and impenitency, under gentler strokes and lesser judgments, make way for utter ruin and desolation, Amos iv. from the 6th to the 12th verse.
> Thirdly, Stupidity and senselessness of God's hand, and the tokens of his anger, were provoking causes and forerunners of their national desolation
> Fourthly, The persecution of God's faithful ministers and people were another sin that procured, and a sign that foretold the destruction of their nation, 2 Chron. xxxvi. 15, 16.
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 30, 2021)

Thank you. Timely for me as I have been deep in Isaiah for the past few months and noted many of these factors.


----------

